# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Where do they get these guys from?

## catabolic kid

Most all of the guys on THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER look like punks. I am sure they are decent but out of all the people fighting MMA there is not anyone more qualified for the ufc. I just could not see that KENNY FLORIAN fighting in the UFC. ANd what about SAM and that kid JASON that got eliminated first, why did they choose him?

----------


## soo2bhuge

i agree. these guys are hardly the best in america. i train with guys 10x better. i think it's that they were aware of the fact that ufc was having auditions and let's not forget that these auditions took place at major cities. not everybody is checking out ufc.tv every day and many weren't aware. i went to the pride auditions in la in november and the guys there for awesome compared to the ultimate fighter guys.

----------


## Panzerfaust

You must also remember that alot of the guy's that tried out or got the parts actually train with established MMA camps.

I know Chris Brennan, Carlos Newton and Randy Couture had guys trying out. I also agree that these are not the "cream" of the crop but what can you do, ZUFFA can **** up a cup of coffee.

----------


## soo2bhuge

> You must also remember that alot of the guy's that tried out or got the parts actually train with established MMA camps.
> 
> I know Chris Brennan, Carlos Newton and Randy Couture had guys trying out. I also agree that these are not the "cream" of the crop but what can you do, ZUFFA can **** up a cup of coffee.


that's true. chris leben is working for team quest now. he teaches classes for them and fights out of their camp.

----------


## Therocksbiggestfan

A lot of these guys on the show got put their because of three things

1. other better fighters who Dana white wanted failed drug tests

2. They knew Dana White and they had an in...example Alex K.'s sister went to college with Dana White and Dana owed Alex a friendly favor

3. Fighters already train with some of the coaches...Leban, and Nate both train with Randy and team Quest!!!!!

----------


## MMA

> Most all of the guys on THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER look like punks. I am sure they are decent but out of all the people fighting MMA there is not anyone more qualified for the ufc. I just could not see that KENNY FLORIAN fighting in the UFC. ANd what about SAM and that kid JASON that got eliminated first, why did they choose him?


i think you're missing the point. the goal wasn't to get the best fighters, it was to get personalities to promote their brand.

and your other comment about kenny florian...it was based on what? the fact that he is soft spoken? have you ever sen him fight? he is undersized (should fight at 155) but his skills are the best on the show, hands down, and his mental intensity is incredible. when he rolled with koschek, he tapped him 10 times in 10 minutes. dana was very impressed with him, and i'm sure he'll end up in UFC whether he wins the show or not.

----------

